

Want to ease the task of growing your Facebook fans? Be the first in line. - eeagerdeveloper

http://statusscheduler.com<p>We want to streamline the task of engaging with your facebook fans and unleash the full capabilities of marketing in the facebook feed.
======
eeagerdeveloper
Link: <http://statusscheduler.com>

------
happyguy123
When will it be avaliable?

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
A lot of it has been completed, but it has been one of our internal tools that
we use for our facebook pages. We are working on making it available for
everyone. We think it will take 2 - 3 weeks to get it out.

